# oc session



## copperfur (May 21, 2008)

just bored, dunno if this is the right thread, but I wanna know if anyone would like to do an oc session with me, they will have to start the session since the icp must be connected directly. post here if you are interested =3


----------



## copperfur (May 21, 2008)

anyone?


----------



## QT Melon (May 21, 2008)

I would but I don't think my connection can handle it. I also have commissions to work on :< Good luck I think you'll be able to find someone!


----------



## copperfur (May 21, 2008)

ah well, thank you T^T


----------



## princessbunny99 (May 25, 2008)

I would like to, but I have to have my friend teach me how XD


----------

